

The Making of Alto's Adventure - ingve
http://www.harrynesbitt.com/blog/the-making-of-altos-adventure/

======
tbrock
I really enjoy playing Alto's adventure. It's very relaxing to have headphones
on during a rain storm, the sound is excellent! I think they have tweaked the
mechanics a bit since launch as well. It's seems more fluid and you spend less
time in very dark (more challenging) levels at night.

------
heynk
Truly an epic game. This is an interesting story to me because so many
projects go this way - small scope at first, then a platform shift and
eventually it takes 4x longer than planned. Especially with a game, this can
be a lot of risky effort to release something that you don't know people will
love. This is what led to the MVP movement, but sometimes products just need
to be polished and full featured before they can be successful. Alto's
Adventure is like that and their hard work certainly paid off. Props for the
determination!

